# MSI Twin Frozr Safe Operating Range::



## madhu (Jul 28, 2011)

What is the safe operaiting temp.range of MSI Twin Frozr cards??
I have 560 GTX Twin Frozr OC edition and under full load it reaches to 74 C, 
when the amb is 26 C.

In many of the review, the suggested temp is 70 C under full load. Am running at stock clock and reaches 74 C  is really disappointing.

Is it Normal?? Share ur opinion Guyz......


----------



## sukesh1090 (Jul 28, 2011)

i think its normal operating range for a graphics card.


----------



## MegaMind (Jul 28, 2011)

I think the temps are a bit higher for a TFII card...


----------



## madhu (Jul 28, 2011)

Even i guess its high @stock..
Do u think, adding a side fan to my HAF-922 will improve the temp??


----------



## asingh (Jul 28, 2011)

madhu said:


> What is the safe operaiting temp.range of MSI Twin Frozr cards??
> I have 560 GTX Twin Frozr OC edition and under full load it reaches to 74 C,
> when the amb is 26 C.
> 
> ...



Those are fine. Most reviews are done at locations which are a lot cooler than India. Plus they do it on open bench.


----------



## Skud (Jul 28, 2011)

So the OCed 560Ti TFII is not so far from the temps of a 6950. 

I think, those temps are high, with that cooler, its supposed to operate at a lower temperature. Particularly with 26C ambient.


----------



## Tenida (Jul 28, 2011)

Don't know about MSI GTX 560 TF II/OC but my card i.e MSI GTX560Ti TFII/OC's 
*Idle *temperature-35*C
*Load* temperature-55*C
Not over that. 



Skud said:


> So the OCed 560Ti TFII is not so far from the temps of a 6950.
> 
> I think, those temps are high, with that cooler, its supposed to operate at a lower temperature. Particularly with 26C ambient.



I think the card is maybe faulty Normally TFII/TFIII cooler makes any card supercool


----------



## Skud (Jul 28, 2011)

Plus with that ambient. Even the Sapphire 6950 1gb comes down to 70C at 25-26C. 


@OP: Post a temp screen of your GPU at idle and load. That would make things clear.


----------



## vickybat (Jul 28, 2011)

madhu said:


> What is the safe operaiting temp.range of MSI Twin Frozr cards??
> I have 560 GTX Twin Frozr OC edition and under full load it reaches to 74 C,
> when the amb is 26 C.
> 
> ...



I think your temps are fine. It seems gtx 560 runs a bit hot than gtx 560-ti. 
Guru 3d temps for your card at load is *69c*.

Considering indian temps, 74c is fine imo. Still try to place more fans in your cabby. A side intake will help things better.

Check *here *for temps.

Gtx 560-ti twin frozr II is a far cooler running card.


----------



## madhu (Jul 29, 2011)

vickybat said:


> I think your temps are fine. It seems gtx 560 runs a bit hot than gtx 560-ti.
> Guru 3d temps for your card at load is *69c*.
> 
> Considering indian temps, 74c is fine imo. Still try to place more fans in your cabby. A side intake will help things better.
> ...



Thank u Vicky.. Is true that 560 ti is cooler than 560 and i hope ~74 C is normal, where my gpu fan is only 66% loaded. am gonna add side fans to my case and lets see the result.(What fan??)

i prefer CM 200MM 700 RPM( Share ur thoughts..) by the way, whats the price in chennai??


----------



## MegaMind (Jul 29, 2011)

^^Which case?? 

*Chasis Fan - 120mm* should do good..

*CM 200MM 700 RPM*


----------



## sunnyroy (Jul 29, 2011)

In normal room temp. it is safe I think.If anyone know details please let me know.
Photography Tips


----------



## madhu (Jul 29, 2011)

megamind said:


> ^^which case??
> 
> *chasis fan - 120mm* should do good..
> 
> *cm 200mm 700 rpm*



cm haf-922...



madhu said:


> cm haf-922...



Is there some other retailers in chennai to deal with branded item other than delta or it depot??
I think 1k is too pricy for CM fan


----------



## MegaMind (Jul 29, 2011)

madhu said:


> Is there some other retailers in chennai to deal with branded item other than delta or it depot??
> I think 1k is too pricy for CM fan



200mm fan costs 1k every where.. To be precise, its cheaper in chennai than other areas(AFAIK)..

*Prime*

*Itdepot*

For other shops, check Samta infotech n sethia infotech...


----------



## mayanksharma (Aug 8, 2011)

Mine reaches 70 degrees rarely even under full load. And i am talking in context of "560Ti" not "560".
Make sure your fan control is set to automatic and try creating a good fan profile graph under fan speed settings tab. 
That'll help for sure.


----------



## Chaitanya (Aug 9, 2011)

its fine according 2 me...

any temp above 80 C should bother u...


----------



## gtrasi (Aug 9, 2011)

Hey Madhu,

I dont think you need to worry too much.
Most of these high end cards have fail safe built into them, which means if the operating range goes beyond, it should automatically switch off meaning you will lose video. Restarting your PC after a few minutes will bring it back to normal. 
I have MSI 8800GT and it used to behave the same way. I used it for well over 2 years and my fried continues to use it even now.

Thanks,

Gaurav.


----------



## madhu (Aug 9, 2011)

Thank you Guyz.....


----------

